# Giant Statues



## Leander (Aug 1, 2010)

I think this is pretty amusing, several huge statues around the world:








Spring_Temple_Buddha








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ushiku_Daibutsu








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Motherland_Calls









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hermannsdenkmal


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Don Juan de Onate Statue El Paso Texas*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gograffer/

_From G.O. Graffer's accompanying text:_

*The Equestrian*

If leaders of an [American] city would like to flaunt their insensitivities to citizens of this country and their general attitudes of political incorrectness, they should visit El Paso, Texas for inspiration.

And, once off the plane, they won't have to go far. 

At the entrance to El Paso International Airport (ELP) stands this 36-foot glamorization of Spanish conquistador Don Juan de Oñate. Designed by John Houser, "The Equestrian" is said to be the largest bronze equestrian statue in the world. The striking pose of the Andalusian horse is an extremely difficult one for sculpturers to engineer, as well.

So what's wrong with it? 

Oñate arrived to what is now El Paso in 1598; he then moved up the Rio Grande into northern New Mexico. Historians generally agree that he was particularly cruel in his quest for the three G's. To quell opposition at Acoma pueblo, for example, he ordered the right feet of their warriors to be amputated.

While he may be a significant, if not important, historical figure in southwestern history, it does not mean he should be glorified as he is here. There are better ways to celebrate El Paso's history.

And while this is a sculpture of particular artistic merit and uniqueness, it is almost impossible to separate it from the hideous acts of cruelty associated with its subject.


----------



## Leander (Aug 1, 2010)

Pretty nice example, exceptionally well executed!


----------



## Clone (May 19, 2010)




----------



## Clone (May 19, 2010)

BTW: the list according to Wikipedia

link


----------



## Paper Ninja (Feb 7, 2008)

Clone said:


> BTW: the list according to Wikipedia
> 
> link


I like that Genghis Khan statue.









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Genghis_Khan_Equestrian_Statue


----------



## Paper Ninja (Feb 7, 2008)

Morelos on the island of Janitzio, Michoacán, Mexico 


Paper Ninja said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/gabrielo74/2362664283/
> 
> inside..
> 
> ...


----------



## Paper Ninja (Feb 7, 2008)

That wiki list is missing this one
El Pipila, Guanajuato, Mexico









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2172648716/

















http://cookjmex.blogspot.com/2008/09/guanajuato-part-4-el-pipila-and-random.html


----------



## Mimihitam (Jun 3, 2008)

Unfinished giant statue: Garuda Wisnu Kencana in Bali

















Image by GWK @ English Wikipedia


----------



## Mimihitam (Jun 3, 2008)

Jalesveva Jayamahe, Surabaya


----------



## Mimihitam (Jun 3, 2008)

RIP Buddhas of Bamiyan, Afganistan


----------



## Dancing Banana (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## sky diver 29 (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## mibome (Jun 18, 2010)

The* biggest Buddha in the world is in Myanmar*, Win Sein Taw Ya, close to the town of Mawlamyine.

It is a huge reclining Buddha of *almost 200 meters lenght* (!!!) and a height of 30 meters. It hosts a monastery inside.









(source: Koning Aap Groepsreizen on treckearth)









(source: clausd_1 on panoramio)


----------



## mibome (Jun 18, 2010)

There is another interesting Buddha, this time in *Thailand, in Ang Thong*, called Phra Buddha Maha Nawamin. 
The Buddha is sitting and is one of the largest, if not the largest, Buddha in Thailand.














































(source: my own photo, mimephotobucket on photobucket. see here for the source)


----------



## DZH22 (Aug 9, 2009)

Wouldn't call it huge, but since I can't think of a bigger one around here, this is the Madonna statue in East Boston.


----------



## OCPagu (Jan 12, 2011)

*Monumento às Bandeiras*, in São Paulo, Brazil

Author: Victor Brecheret
Construction: 1921-1954
Measures: height: 10 meters; lenght: 50 meters; width: 16 meters.
Meaning: Homage to the "Bandeiras", i.e. the 17th century expeditions of Luso-Brazilians which were very important for the the expansion of the Brazilian territory.









http://www.bigviagem.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/Monumento-as-Bandeiras.jpg









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/28/41017782_e43aa0acce.jpg









http://www.sampa.art.br/images/339.jpg









http://www.atibaiamania.com.br/monumento_as_bandeiras_3.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4152/5184440188_2020116e62_z.jpg









http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1022/5184440272_a304f8d421_z.jpg









http://lh5.ggpht.com/_po5ziAFEk0A/SeDw2ZKzh4I/AAAAAAAAAO8/ADLOPSwyNYY/s640/DSC_0035.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2221/3531411008_872c753d57_o.jpg


----------



## 988499 (Jul 29, 2012)

mibome said:


> The* biggest Buddha in the world is in Myanmar*, Win Sein Taw Ya, close to the town of Mawlamyine.
> 
> It is a huge reclining Buddha of *almost 200 meters lenght* (!!!) and a height of 30 meters. It hosts a monastery inside.
> 
> ...


Hi you

I am “clausd_1” who took the photo of the reclining Buddha in Mudon/Myamar. Thank you for using it in your message and for noting the source. But please know that inside there is not a monastery but some kind of educational museum (ore teaching center): There are many rooms on several floors filled with sculptures that show scenes of the good and the bad, heaven and hell. Some are very bloody and strange, even horrifying, and some are naive showing Buddha while he is teaching, ore scenes you might expect in heaven. It’s a strange and somehow scary place … and the back of the Buddha is open, without any walls. A friend of mine visited it last winter and he told me that they started to construct another Buddha right across the pathway in the same size ... 
Best regards, Claus Donau, Switzerland


----------



## matchu183 (Jul 18, 2010)

Swiebodzin, Poland


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Arigas statue, at Minas city, Uruguay


En los cielos por Arlekom, en Flickr


Monumento ecuestre a José Gervasio Artigas por Flodigrip's world, en Flickr


Artigas statue - Minas por the general life, en Flickr


En la soledad del cerro por Arlekom, en Flickr


----------



## Paper Ninja (Feb 7, 2008)

I don't know what this is or where it is.









http://www.zj.xinhuanet.com/photo/2008-10/22/content_14704660.htm









http://www.nipic.com/show/1/62/f038feb9bacfa0dc.html









http://www.e0575.cn/read.php?tid=2057314


----------



## Pedriago (Aug 9, 2012)

Santa Rita de Cassia, Brazil


Santa Rita de Cássia por Pedriago, no Flickr


----------



## Pedriago (Aug 9, 2012)

Cristo Luz, Brazil

Cristo Luz - Balneário Camboriú. por Ju_Ribeiro, no Flickr


Cristo Luz por Flávia Gadonski, no Flickr


----------



## Lindemann (Sep 11, 2002)

Creepy statue in northern Spain. _Cristo del Otero_; it was built in 1931.


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

*Phra Si Sakkaya Thotsaphonlayan Prathan Phutthamonthon Suthat*, Buddha Monthon, Nakhon Pathom Province of Thailand




















Phutthamonthon by krashkraft, on Flickr


----------



## meteoforumitalia (Oct 3, 2009)

*San Carlo, Arona, North Italy:*


San Carlone di ZuK (IL Coche IL Coche!), su Flickr


san Carlo... tra le nuvole di ZIO_LALO, su Flickr


----------



## Severiano (Jul 5, 2006)

This is awesome. I love huge statues. The Chinese one is in Hangzhou, I should go there to see it, its pretty awesome. 

I think the world's largest is in Henan province China.


----------



## v.o.r.t.e.x (May 13, 2012)

Fot me still the most beautiful 










and Rodina Mat' (Mother Motherland) in Kyiv


----------

